# switchblade



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2010)

a.k.a *automatic knife*, _*switch*_ ή, σε QE, *flick knife*.







Το διαβόητο μαχαίρι τσέπης του οποίου η λεπίδα ελευθερώνεται και τινάζεται με πάτημα ενός κουμπιού και ενεργοποίηση ενός ελατηρίου. Υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ονομασία στα ελληνικά;

Εγώ το ήξερα _αυτόματο σουγιά_, αλλά από τα ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη, μάλλον ανήκω σε οικτρή μειοψηφία. Η Ματζέντα δίνει *flick-knife*_= ιδ. σουγιάς εκτινασσόμενης λεπίδας_. Περιγραφικό και χορταστικό. Κάτι άλλο;

Προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια: Δεν είναι ούτε μαχαίρι που ανοίγει στο πλάι, σαν τους απλούς σουγιάδες ή τα πολυεργαλεία του ελβετικού στρατού (που είναι jack knives ή pocket knives), ούτε ανοίγει υπό την επίδραση της βαρύτητας (gravity knife).


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 14, 2010)

Ο Τσιφόρος το'λεγε σούστα, εκτός κι αν η ονομασία αυτή αφορούσε άλλου τύπου σουγιάδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2010)

Ή *σουγιάς με ελατήριο*.


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2010)

Ο Τσιφόρος ήταν γνώστης των πραγμάτων.
Στο βιβλίο του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου _Καπανταήδες και μαχαιροβγάλτες: μια επιλογή κειμένων_ (Αθήνα: Νεφέλη, 2001), σ. 40, βρίσκω την εξής αναφορά:

Είναι διάσημοι οι σουγιάδες της Ισπανίας, που άλλοι ανοίγουν μόνοι τους με ελατήριο κι άλλοι, όταν τους ανοίγουν, ακούγεται ένα ανατριχιαστικό κροτάλισμα που παγώνει τον εχθρό. Εδώ έχει τη θέση της η λέξη *σούστα *(< ιταλικό *susta *ή τούρκικο *susta*).​





Στο διάγραμμα (στο δεύτερο δείγμα) φαίνεται αρκετά καλά το πρωτόγονο ελατήριο.

Άλλες εικόνες με σούστες (δηλαδή λάμα που εκτινάσσεται από το πλάι) που κατασκευάζονται σήμερα στην Κρήτη:











Κάποιος νεαρός (δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι Κρητικός), μιλώντας για τον πατέρα του λέει:

«Απέτυχε οικτρά, γιατί με καμία κυβέρνηση δεν κατάφερε να μου βγάλει το ξίφος από το μυαλό, άσε που κάποτε θα κληρονομήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά τα *στιλέτα*, τις *πεταλούδες*, τους *σουγιάδες*, τις *σούστες*, που ξέρω καλά ότι τα φυλάει για ενθύμιο σε σεντούκι τριλούκετο». ​
Σε κοζανίτικο λεξιλόγιο βρίσκω ότι :

*κλειδουμάχειρου *(του) : α. ο σουγιάς, β. το μαχαιράκι που η λάμα του κρύβεται στο χερούλι.
​
Τέλος, ένα απόσπασμα από διήγηση του Δημήτρη Μπαγιαντέρα στον Τάσο Σχορέλη («Ρεμπέτικη Ανθολογία», τόμος Α, σελ. 274 - 277)
Είχα ένα σουγιά γερμανικό, μια *σούστα*, κάνω έτσι τoν ανοίγω, βάζω σ' ένα τοίχο τον Μάρκο. Θεός σχωρές τον. Δεν είναι στη ζωή --ούτ' ο Στράτος. Γίναμε μετά πρώτοι φίλοι. 
Ένα βράδυ τον πλακώνoυν τον Μάρκο στις μπιστολιές και δεν μπορεί να φύγει, να πάει σπίτι του. «Έμπα στ' αυτοκίνητο», του λέω, «και θα μπω εγώ ρε μπροστά»
​
Βέβαια, Δόκτωρ, σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η λεπίδα ανοίγει από το πλάι. Μήπως ο τύπος που ψάχνεις εσύ είναι πιο πρόσφατος και δεν έχει μπει στην παράδοση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Κάθε _switchblade_ (knife with spring-operated blade) είναι σουγιάς με ελατήριο και, συνεκδοχικά, σούστα. Απλώς, δεν ακούμε συχνά τη σκέτη _σούστα_ πια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2010)

Earion, είναι καταπληκτική η τεκμηρίωση που πρόσθεσες στο νήμα! Σαπό!

Ελπίζω ο φιλοπερίεργος αναγνώστης του βιβλίου που μεταφράζω να μπει στο ιντερνέτι και να ψάξει να βρει να διαπιστώσει τι το διαφορετικό έχει ένας *αυτόματος σουγιάς με ελατήριο* (η απόδοση που τελικά χρησιμοποίησα) από τον απλό σουγιά με ελατήριο, τη σούστα, τον κολοκοτρωνέικο, και όλα τα άλλα τα μαχαίρια τσέπης και να βρει όλο αυτό το εντυπωσιακό υλικό συγκεντρωμένο.

Αν τύχει και φτάσει ως εδώ, θέλω να του εξηγήσω ότι ο λόγος που προτίμησα (από τις δυνατότητες που είχα στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενό μου) τον *σουγιά* αντί για το μαχαίρι, τη λεπίδα ή ακόμη και την ξιφολόγχη με ελατήριο (από εκεί ξεκίνησαν οι σουγιάδες, από ξιφολόγχες με ελατήριο) είναι επειδή ήθελα να δείξω την απλότητα αλλά και την ιδιαιτερότητα του όπλου, κάπως όπως όταν συγκρίνουμε πέτρες (και όχι σφεντόνες) απέναντι σε τεθωρακισμένα.

Το *ελατήριο* είναι θεμελιώδες στοιχείο ταυτότητας του όπλου και επομένως απαραίτητο, αφού αποφάσισα να μη χρησιμοποιήσω τη σούστα (που είναι, βέβαια, ελατήριο --όχι όμως στο ρέτζιστερ [με άλλα λόγια, στο επίπεδο] του κειμένου). Ούτε μόνη της, ούτε (θα ήταν χειρότερο μάλλον) σε ανάλυση, ως σουγιάς με σούστα.

Τέλος, ο _*αυτόματος*_ μπήκε για δύο λόγους: Ο ένας, για σιγουριά, να μην υπάρξει παρανόηση με τα μαχαίρια/σουγιάδες βαρύτητας, όπου και εκεί η λεπίδα ενεργοποιείται μόλις πατηθεί κάτι --που όμως δεν τινάζει τη λεπίδα, αλλά την ελευθερώνει. Ο δεύτερος, ο ταπεινότερος, προς τιμήν εκείνου του ξεχασμένου αυτόματου σουγιά που κάπου, κάποτε είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει και ήρθε στη μνήμη μου πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει μόλις τον χρειάστηκα. :)

Και ελπίζω, ο φιλοπερίεργος αναγνώστης που θα έχει φτάσει ως εδώ, να καταλάβει επίσης πόσο σπαζοκεφάλιασμα και πόσο κέφι από πόσους ανθρώπους χρειάστηκε γι' αυτή τη μία και μοναδική αναφορά ενός όρου σε ένα βιβλίο τριακοσίων σελίδων -και να καταλάβει ίσως λίγο καλύτερα, τι τρέλα είναι ακριβώς η μετάφραση για τους μεταφραστές.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Δρ., αλλά μου έχει μείνει μια απορία. Τι είναι οι *πεταλούδες*, που συγκαταλέγονται δίπλα στους *σουγιάδες *και τις *σούστες*; Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει; (Θα ρωτούσα πρώτους τους εξ ημών Κρητικούς και κατόπιν τους Μανιάτες).


----------



## psifio (Jun 16, 2010)

Αυτό, μάλλον.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2010)

Η πεταλούδα είναι ένας σουγιάς. Η λεπίδα κρύβεται σε ένα χερούλι που ανοίγει στα δύο, ελευθερώνει τη λεπίδα και μετά ενώνεται προς τα πίσω, αφήνοντας τη λεπίδα ελεύθερη. Η λεπίδα κόβει και από τις δύο πλευρές. 

Από ό,τι ξέρω, πρέπει να είναι μάστορας στο χειρισμό του σουγιά αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί. Επίσης, είναι παράνομη ακόμα και η κατοχή της.

Κρητικιά σου κάνει; 
Edit: Πσηφίο, όντως, αυτό που λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

Earion said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Δρ., αλλά μου έχει μείνει μια απορία. Τι είναι οι *πεταλούδες*, που συγκαταλέγονται δίπλα στους *σουγιάδες *και τις *σούστες*; Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει; (Θα ρωτούσα πρώτους τους εξ ημών Κρητικούς και κατόπιν τους Μανιάτες).



Ορίστε μια πρώτη ιδέα (δεν το βρήκα σε γιουτιούμπι):

Αυτή η κοπέλα ξέρει να χειρίζεται το μαχαίρι πεταλούδα αρκετά καλά θα έλεγα!

Και περισσότερα για το butterfly knife εδώ (δεν είναι κρητικό ούτε μανιάτικο, τελικά :))

*Edit*: Τι, παίζουν και κορίτσια εδώ;


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Κρης εν Τρίκκη απαντά μετά την Κρητικιά με βιντεάκι όπου πρωταγωνιστεί Κινέζα. Παγκοσμιοποίηση, λένε.




 
Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο, Earion. Στο ποστ #4, στα κρητικά μαχαίρια στις φωτογραφίες η λεπίδα είναι σταθερή, όχι πτυσσόμενη ούτε εκτινασσόμενη.

Εδιτ: Δρα, πάλι μπλέξαμε τα ημίωρά μας. 
Μα, να πετύχουμε το ίδιο βίντεο, ο καθένας από άλλο δρόμο! 

Εδιτ #2 (πρωθύστερο): Για το κορίτσι στο βιντεάκι έχεις κάτι να πεις, Δρα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Edit*: Τι, παίζουν και κορίτσια εδώ;


Είναι να μην πεις κάτι σ' αυτό το φόρουμ 


Earion said:


> (Θα ρωτούσα πρώτους τους εξ ημών Κρητικούς και κατόπιν τους Μανιάτες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

Τελικά βγήκαν όλα τα μαχαίρια στο φόρουμ στη φόρα... 

@Εδιτ2: (Σχεδόν) κοκκίνισα...


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2010)

Αγαπητό Κρητικόπουλο στην πεδιάδα,

από τα μαχαίρια του #4 μόνο το τελευταίο (με το μαύρο φόντο) είναι με λεπίδα σταθερή. Μεγάλωσε τις φωτογραφίες να τα δεις.

Η Κινεζούλα μού θύμησε ότι εδώ και αρκετές μέρες θέλω να πάω για κούρεμα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη συναντήσω σε κανένα κομμωτήριο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Αν την πετύχεις σε κομμωτήριο ή κουρείο, πρόσεχε τ' αυτιά σου...

Για τα μαχαίρια δεν θέλω να επιμείνω, αλλά ακόμα την ίδια εντύπωση έχω. Επειδή όμως δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα, σου υπόσχομαι να το ψάξω και να διατυπώσω επιχειρήματα αργότερα. Πόσο αργότερα, η δουλειά θα δείξει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Μια και αναφέραμε την *πεταλούδα* (*butterfly knife*), να αναφέρουμε και το φιλιππινέζικο όνομα με το οποίο φαίνεται να κάνει καριέρα: *balisong*.

Στην ταινία _Kick-Ass_ ο μπαμπάς κάνει δώρο στην κόρη τη δική της πεταλούδα (φαίνεται να έχει ήδη εξασκηθεί σε κάποιαν άλλη). 

Kick-Ass: The balisong gift


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2014)

Δαεμάνε,

ότι η Κρήτη κρύβει στα σπλάχνα της πολλούς θησαυρούς του παραδοσιακού μας πολιτισμού, άγνωστους ακόμα σε μεγάλο βαθμό, μερικοί το γνωρίζουν καλά, όπως φαντάζομαι εσύ, κι άλλοι απλώς, όπως εγώ, το υποψιάζονται. Ένα πολύ καλό, και πλούσια εικονογραφημένο περιοδικό, το _Κρητικό πανόραμα_, που νομίζω πως στάμάτησε πια να κυκλοφορεί (έβγαλε σαράντα τεύχη) έκανε δύο αφιερώματα με θέματα που έχουν συγγένεια με τούτο εδώ το νήμα, και έχω υποσχεθεί να σου τα θυμήσω.

Το πρώτο έχει τίτλο «Η αναγέννηση του κρητικού μαχαιριού» στο τεύχος 15 (Μάιος-Ιούνιος 2006), σ. 96-125: 

Το κρητικό μαχαίρι είναι το μοναδικό κατεξοχήν ελληνικό όπλο. Αχώριστος σύντροφος των αστράτευτων πολεμιστών, πολύτιμο δώρο από φίλο σε φίλο, αλλά και εθιμοτυπικό δώρο των ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων σε ξένους ηγέτες. Είναι αυθεντικό δείγμα του λαϊκού υλικού πολιτισμού, αλλά και μοναδική έκφραση των δοξασιών και πεποιθήσεων μιας ολόκληρης εποχής. Τα πιο περίτεχνα ασημένια δείγματά του αποτελούν διαχρονικά έργα τέχνης και είναι περιζήτητα από συλλέκτες σε όλο τον κόσμο. 

Παρ’ όλα αυτά, οι διάφοροι τύποι του, η ιστορία και εξέλιξή του, οι συμβολισμοί και οι τεχνίτες που το έκαναν διάσημο παραμένουν άγνωστοι. Τα μαχαίρια που βρίσκει κάποιος να αγοράσει στα τουριστικά μαγαζιά έχουν λάμες χοντροκομμένες και άτεχνες, ή πολύ λεπτές και ψεύτικες, θήκες πλαστικές ή από διαφανές πλεξιγκλάς, λαβές βιαστικά και αταίριαστα προσαρμοσμένες πάνω στο μαχαίρι. Πλαστικές λαβές, στα φθηνότερα, κοκάλινες ή ξύλινες στα λίγο καλύτερα. Απλοποιημένο σχήμα και κατασκευή και λάμες από λεπτό κομμάτι ανοξείδωτης λαμαρίνας κομμένο στο σχήμα του μαχαιριού. Διάφορα κιτς ενθέματα «μινωικής» κυρίως έμπνευσης, συμπληρώνουν το ακαλαίσθητο αποτέλεσμα. Τα καλύτερα έχουν πιο γερή λάμα, πάντα όμως χοντροκομμένη και ανοξείδωτη, που δεν μπορεί να τροχιστεί, έχει όμως χαραγμένη την απαραίτητη μαντινάδα.

Τα τελευταία όμως χρόνια το κρητικό μαχαίρι δείχνει να ξαναγεννιέται. Έπειτα από πολλά χρόνια, ξαναφτιάχνονται χειροποίητα μαχαίρια με αυθεντικές λάμες εφάμιλλα των παλιών ...







Απαριθμώ τα κεφάλαια: Ιστορικά - Οι παλιοί τεχνίτες - Τα χαρακτηριστικά του αυθεντικού κρητικού μαχαιριού - Η εξέλιξή του - Τα μέρη του μαχαιριού - Τα νέα γνήσια μαχαίρια - Η κατασκευή της λεπίδας - Η ολοκλήρωση του μαχαιριού (φωτογραφική αποτύπωση της εργασίας του τεχνίτη Σταύρου Πατεράκη από τα Χανιά) - Η κατασκευή της ξύλινης θήκης (Μανώλης και Κώστας Τσερκάκης) - Η κατασκευή της ασημένιας θήκης (Αντώνης Κωνσταντουδάκης και Χρήστος Μπονάτος από Χανιά).


Το δεύτερο μιλάει για το σπαθοράβδι: «Σπαθοράβδια, τα σπαθιά των φτωχών», τεύχος 34 (Οκτώβριος-Νοέμβριος 2009), σ. 74-97.








Τι είναι το σπαθοράβδι; Το σπαθοράβδι (ή σπαθόβεργα) είναι ένα ραβδί σε σχήμα σπαθιού, ένα ξύλινο σπαθί. Δεν πρόκειται όμως για αναιμικό ομοίωμα ή ξύλινο παιχνίδι, αλλά για στιβαρή κατασκευή από χοντρό και σκληρό ξύλο.






Το σπαθοράβδι είχε το σχήμα και τις διαστάσεις που επέλεγε ο κάτοχός του. Παρότι ξύλινη, η «κόψη» του ήταν ιδιαίτερα αιχμηρή και μπορούσε να τραυματίσει σοβαρά τον αντίπαλο, σπάζοντάς του τα κόκκαλα ή και το κεφάλι. Η λαβή είχε εγκοπές, ώστε να εφαρμόζει απόλυτα στο χέρι του χρήστη.








Οι Κρητικοί δεν μπορούσαν να κατέχουν κανονικά όπλα γιατί ίσχυε απαγόρευση οπλοκατοχής και οπλοφορίας για τους χριστιανούς. Όποιος ήθελε να πολεμήσει, έπρεπε να φτιάξει όπλα μόνος του. Το σπαθοράβδι ήταν το όπλο των φτωχών. Τόσο τα πυροβόλα όπλα όσο και τα σπαθιά κόστιζαν ολόκληρη περιουσία, καθιστώντας την απόκτησή τους απαγορευτική.








Το ξεχασμένο σήμερα ξύλινο αυτό κρητικό όπλο, είχε μεγάλη διάδοση σε όλο το νησί. Ήταν αντικείμενο συχνής χρήσης και σε ορεινά σημεία του νησιού οι κάτοικοι το κρατούσαν μαζί τους στα καφενεία μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του 1960.







_ Ο Μιχαήλ Ζαχαρίου Χαρωνίτης (με σπαθοράβδι ανά χείρας) και η σύζυγός του Θεονύμφη από τα Σίσαρχα Μυλοποτάμου._


Πότε, όμως, άρχισαν να κατασκευάζονται και να χρησιμοποιούνται τα σπαθοράβδια; 

Σίγουρα πρόκειται για παμπάλαια όπλα, καθώς όλα όσα έχουν διασωθεί έχουν πολλές ομοιότητες. Σαν να ακολουθούν ένα πολύ παλιό πρότυπο με κοινά μορφολογικά χαρακτηριστικά. Η παλαιότερη αναφορά που διαθέτουμε, μας μεταφέρει οκτώ ολόκληρους αιώνες πίσω. Στο βυζαντινό έπος του Διγενή Ακρίτα του 1200 μ.Χ. το σπαθοράβδι αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές.

_δύο κίγκλας τον κίγκλωσον και δύο εμπροσθελίνας,_
_και κρέμασε εις την σέλλαν μου το ωραίον μου *σπαθορράβδιν*_,_
και θές βαρύ το μάσσημα ίνα γοργόν γυρίζη_.

_Το θανείν ηρετίσαντο ή φυγείν υπ’ εκείνου.__
Κακείνος επελάλησε, σύρνει το *σπαθορράβδιν*,__
και πριν ελθείν τον στρατηγόν ουδέ είς υπελείφθη_.

_τον μαύρον μου δυνατά, με δυο γίγκλες σφικτά και δυνατά, 
__και βάλε τον εμπροστελλίνες, και κρέμασε και το *σπαθοράβδιν*__
και βάλε και τα ρέτενα δια να γυρίζει καλά._​ 


*Οι τελευταίοι κατασκευαστές*

Τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια προσπαθούμε να συλλέξουμε πληροφορίες για τις σπαθόβεργες σε όλη την Κρήτη. Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της έρευνας ανακαλύψαμε τους δύο τελευταίους, μακάρι να κάνουμε λάθος, κατασκευαστές σπαθόβεργας στο νησί. Δυστυχώς και οι δύο δεν βρίσκονται πια στη ζωή.

Ο Ηρακλής Περισυνάκης από το Μάραθο Μαλεβιζίου ήταν 97 χρονών το 2005, όταν τον επισκεφθήκαμε στο σπίτι του. Έφτιαχνε σπαθόβεργες από ξύλο πρίνου και τις πουλούσε στα γύρω χωριά και σε καταστήματα στο Ηράκλειο. Λίγες μέρες μετά τη συνάντησή μας απεβίωσε.

Ο Γιάννης Πολυχρονάκης, πολυτεχνίτης από το Μυξόρουμα, είχε φτιάξει μόνο λίγες σπαθόβεργες, αντιγράφοντας μια που είδε στην Ανώπολη Σφακίων. Το ξύλινο σπαθί του είχε έντονη διακόσμηση, γιατί έτσι ακριβώς ήταν και το πρωτότυπο. Ο Πολυχρονογιάννης απεβίωσε το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, πριν προλάβει να μας φτιάξει μια ακόμη σπαθόβεργα, προκειμένου να φωτογραφήσουμε τη διαδικασία κατασκευής της, όπως μας είχε υποσχεθεί...

(Μιλούν οι συγγραφείς του άρθρου Ευτύχης Τζιρτζιλάκης και Γιώργος Γιατρουδάκης)


Δες επίσης αυτή την ανάρτηση: Ηλίας Λουλούδης, Σπαθόβεργα – το ξύλινο όπλο των Κρητικών


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2014)

...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Εαρίωνα!

Κι ακόμη περισσότερο ευχαριστεί ο πατέρας μου, που η πρώτη δουλειά που έπιασε στη ζωή του, 12 χρονώ στο Ηράκλειο λίγο πριν την Κατοχή, ήταν σε μπιτσαξίδικο (μαχαιράδικο) στην οδό 1821, με ειδικότητα στη χάραξη των μαντινάδων στη λάμα γιατί ήταν καλός στη λεπτοδουλειά. Τώρα πια τα χέρια του τρέμουνε, τα μαχαίρια του όμως ακόμα κόβουνε. Και τα μάτια του βουρκώνουνε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2014)

Και πριν έρθει ο Νίκελ να ρωτήσει, bıçak = μαχαίρι τουρκιστί. Συνεχίστε, τα λέτε πολύ ωραία :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2014)

Υπάρχει και επώνυμο (από το επαγγελματικό): Βιτσακτσής ή Βιτσαξής. (Κατά το καϊκτσής / καϊξής)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2014)

Earion said:


> Υπάρχει και επώνυμο (από το επαγγελματικό): Βιτσακτσής ή Βιτσαξής. (Κατά το καϊκτσής / καϊξής)


Και πολύ περισσότερα Μπιτσαξής και Μπιτσακτσής. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2015)

...
Switch Blade - Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus, Max Roach


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

...
Switchblade - Link Wray


----------

